# "Smart" supplements?



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

First, I wanted to thank the person or persons who brought up Phenibut. I did a search and came across these products: http://www.iherb.com/relaxall.html
http://www.smartnutrition.info/info-phenibut.htm
http://www.nutricraze.com/Psychotropin-p-ER-023.html

One of those may be something I'll be using from time to time, so again- thanks.

Also, I noticed a lot of talk about fish oil. I currently take krill oil instead of fish oil. I don't get the fishy taste like some fish oils can give you, and the anti-oxidant power and absorption looks to be superior to fish oil. Not cheap though.

I originally started looking into a "smart" supplement, because, as do probably many of you, I actually do feel stupid at times. But then I was thinking- hey, I am kind of smart, how will these particular ingredients help me and my SA?

So I did a search:

Acetyl-l-Carnitine: Mention of a rat study and anxiety here: http://www.raysahelian.com/acetylcarnitine.html

Cognizin Citicoline: http://www.health-strategy.com/contentm ... hp/id/2234



> For example, we think that individuals with mood and anxiety disorders are likely to benefit from treatment with Citicoline and it's particularly nice that there's now a compound over the counter-without a prescription, which is a real advantage





> Perry: Yes, many of the things that we associate with the effects of Citicoline in terms of reducing anxiety or improving mood or improving the quality of sleep are the things that would be of value to people even when they're not experiencing a particular disorder.


LECI®-PS, vinpocetine, ginkgo, etc are others that are mentioned as being helpful for anxiety. I'm sure there's more information on the ones above as well.

Swanson Vitamin's Intelligence Enhancer is what I was looking at. I'm sure there are cheaper ones out there. I noticed some of those ingredients are in the Phenibut products above.

Of all the things I've tried in the past, SAMe seems to have helped the most. But I need mega-doses of it, and, as I'm sure you all know, not all of the SAMe products out there are good to take. Some bother people's digestive systems. Others just don't use a good source or the right kind of SAMe. And it's expensive :mum


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Have you tried relaxall or psychotropin yet? Just try pure phenibut. It would be less expensive, and I think it's what makes those other products work. Although I haven't tried them so I don't know how different the results are.


----------



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

I have yet to try any of them, I'm still researching it and looking for other sources. E-mailed a few companies to see if they'll be carrying it, Beyond a Century is one that will.

Do you know if the product deteriorates after a time? I'd hate to buy the bulk powder and then have it lose it's potency after awhile. I did come across some that carry it in capsule form, even on it's own. I'll post them along with some other combos below. Maybe some have been posted before.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/br/tran.html
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/asr/pheni.html
http://btbrothers.com/catalog/product_i ... ucts_id=54
http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/mc/phen.html
http://www.21stcenturyorganics.com/musc ... ep-aid.php
http://www.rxresearchgroup.com/gn/ingredients.shtml


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't know if it chemically deteriates, but everything I have read suggests that you develop a tolerance for it fairly quickly.

I have just started taking the phenibut powder from http://www.1fast400.com/?ingredients_id=64 and have talked about my results here.

The http://www.smartnutrition.info/info-phenibut.htm that you posted looks interesting to me. It seems kind of expensive, but I have read really good things about all of its main ingrediants. I am curious though because the phenibut, the picamilon, and the L-Theanine all do basically the same thing. I don't know if they would help each other or get in each others way.

Anyway what ever you end up taking please keep us informed of the results.


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

That's interesting because I am about to order more phenibut from BN and was thinking about ordering some l-theanine too. It is only 9.99 for 20 grams, so it's not too expensive. 

When people talk of the tolerance that develops with phenibut, I am starting to think that maybe they mean it dosn't feel the same as when the first took it. But, I still do notice a difference in days when I take it and days when I don't.


----------



## KickAnx (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys. One thing I'm thinking about doing is taking something like the Smart Nutrition product and taking additional Phenibut when needed- when I know I'll be in a more social situation etc. The SN product- the ingredients may work similarly but maybe in just a little different way
and in synergy with one another? I'm very interested in trying this stuff out. 

I may get it in powder/"bulk"..but in smaller containers. I was reading where it said to store it in a cool and dry environment, but maybe somebody has some information that says there's no need to worry about it deteriorating. 

Do the powders you use contain oxygen absorbing and/or moisture absorbing packets?


----------



## matthew (Feb 8, 2006)

No, the powder I bought came in a cheap plastic container with no absorbtion packets or anything like that. I tried googling to see if it deteriorated but it appears as if you are the first person to think of it.

I think you have a good plan. From what I have read the L-theanine encourages the development of natural GABA, while the phenibut and picamilon are both ways to directly put synthetic GABA into the brain. 
I have found a couple of people who mix picamilon and L-Theanine and they report positive results. 

As far as tolerance to phenibut goes, most of the people that I have read complaining about losing all effect from it have been trying to take it on a daily baises. seph's method of only taking it a few times a week is what I am going to imulate.


:thanks 
Thanks to seph for posting his experience and results with Phenibut. There is not a lot of people talking about phenibut but he has really spread the word. I probably would have never of known about it if not for him, and it really has made a difference.

:nw :nw


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks, that makes me feel good. But, I can't take all the credit. Someone else on here had asked if anyone had tried phenibut, which caused me to do more research on it. 

We should be careful, with my luck word will spread too quickly and it will either become illegal or only available with a prescription :lol 

I think I am going to order both phenibut and l-theanine this time and see how they work together. (I will probably try the l-theanine by itself first though).


----------

